
CUPS Local Privilege Escalation and Sandbox Escapes - doener
https://blog.gdssecurity.com/labs/2018/7/11/cups-local-privilege-escalation-and-sandbox-escapes.html
======
saagarjha
Ouch, these are pretty bad exploits for the amount of work it would take to
exploit them.

------
staticassertion
Purging cups is one of the first things I do with a new Linux system. Who the
hell even prints anymore from a personal computer?

edit:

also, lol, remember when Linus "vented" about unprivileged users and printing?

[https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/1vyfmNCYpi5](https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/1vyfmNCYpi5)

~~~
scarface74
Yet another example of - “I haven’t owned a TV in 15 years, do people still
watch TV?”

~~~
staticassertion
Overlap of Linux users and people who need printers is probably at an all time
low.

~~~
scarface74
Seeing that not only does MacOS use CUPS but that Apple owns the source code
to CUPS, I think that a security vulnerability in it may be a big deal.

